# S3 with Lifetime Service



## donnaj12 (Sep 19, 2006)

I have an original Series 3 (with the clock) that has lifetime service. Has a new capacitor but needs a hard drive. Will throw in a Wireless Network N adapter and Expander. $75. U pay shipping


----------

